# hi ya , im jo a foster carer . about me x



## noshowjo

hello every one , thought i would intreduce my self my name is jo, i am 30 years old , i have 2 sons louis age 8 and alfie age 3 , i also have 2 foster daughters age 4 and 8 they have been placed with me for 2 years , i have been asked to take the girls long term now untill they are adults and we are delighted with this . ( a judge has to agree on this tho and this decission is in 2 months time )
also these girls are a sibling group of 5 and 2 others that are placed with a short term foster carer will have to be moved on soon , due to them becoming long term in care . so they have asked me would i be able to take them in , they have told me to think really hard about this as its a massive dessicion .
i would then have 6 children .
i would not be able to try for another baby of my own , id be mad too :wacko:
would it affect my own children ? having 4 brothers and sisters and just my 2 

but what a fantastic thing to be able to do . to reunite these brothers and sisters . and allow them to grow in the same family just like being at home , my 2 boys love the girls we have now and they call them there sister s i just hope they will feel the same way about the others , i would never want my boys to grow up and think i pushed them away to care for others , 
i would love to meet other foster carers . espesially ones who have children long term xx


----------



## Sinead

Hi my mum has been fostering both long and short term since I was 18. The 1st family she cared for was a sibling group of 3 sisters and a brother - aged 14, 12 (boy), 9 and 8. She found it hard at the beginning, as they had their own ways from both their biological home and then from the childrens home they lived in. Now, the oldest returned to her biological family, the boy had to leave at the age of 15 and the last we heard he had joined the army (not sure how true this is), the youngest 2 are my sisters and are now aged 25 and 24. They never mention that they have been fostered and state that they biologically are my parents children. They have changed their surname by deed poll. 

Sorry for the ramble, but the short of it is, my mum found it rewarding and she would say that the older the child the harder it is. 

hth


----------

